# bge interface doesn't work with FreeBSD 7.3



## andrespega (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi,

I have upgraded my system from FreeBSD 6.4 to 7.3 and the build-in network interface (bge) doesn't work. It is recognized, I can configure it and its status is active. I also tried different media types. However, I do not see a single packet in the switch from this PC. With FreeBSD 6.4 it worked right.

I attach the dmseg and ifconfig outputs.

Thanks


----------



## anomie (Sep 29, 2010)

Can you explain precisely how you upgraded your system?


----------



## acheron (Sep 29, 2010)

do you see interrupts on your card : [CMD=]vmstat -i[/CMD]
do you see packets coming to your interface [CMD=]tcpdump -i bge0[/CMD]
the netmask of bge seems weird at first sight, are you sure it is correct ?


----------



## andrespega (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi,
Actually, I installed 7.3 from scratch. What I meant is that before I had 6.4 and it worked fine.
I don't see any packet with tcpdump in the interface, although I see output packets in the switch interface.
The mask is right, this is my LAN.
As for the interrupts, this is the output:

```
interrupt                          total       rate
irq1: atkbd0                         186          0
irq21: ohci0                        2958          0
irq22: ehci0                       46345          0
irq23: atapci0                     51608          0
cpu0: timer                    143360011       1999
cpu1: timer                    143366220       1999
Total                          286827328       4001
```

Thanks


----------



## acheron (Sep 30, 2010)

This is weird, your network controller doesn't appear in the output of vmstat.
Can you post a dmesg output (only the relevant line about bge)?


----------



## andrespega (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi acheron,

You can find the full dmseg attached to the first post.

Thanks


----------



## acheron (Oct 1, 2010)

ok, bge0, em0 and vgapci0 shared the same irq #16 but doesn't appear in the output of vmstat...
from the output of ifconfig it seems you force the media type of the interface to 1000baseTX, am I right ? If so try autoselect : [CMD=]ifconfig bge0 media autoselect[/CMD] and see how it goes with that.


----------



## andrespega (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi,
I tried different media types and autoselect without success.
But ... I got it, by disabling hw.pci.enable_msi, it works, although I still don't understand why. Any idea?
Thanks


----------



## yongari@ (Oct 4, 2010)

Please open a new PR about that and let me (yongari at FreeBSD.org) know the PR number. It would be even better if you can include verbose boot message output to the PR.


----------

